# Manton & Smith Questions



## bikebug (Nov 10, 2007)

HELP!!
Is there a Manton & Smith collector out there?
Found this bike with a banana seat and high rise handle bars. It is a Manton & Smith (Chicago). I think it is from the 1930s; however I have not been able to find any pictures of M&S bikes that look like this one. Pretty unusual frame geometry. Can you help me ID this model (I do not find a serial number) and what it is supposed to look like? Has: 
locking fork (missing the key)
M&S brass head badge
1" pitch chain wheel
rear drop outs
Did it have ??
Tank?, truss rods?, springer? carrier? light?
(I have the chainwheel, crank, bearings, Wald pedals, etc.)


----------

